# pouring lotion ? air bubbles



## ohsoap (Jul 19, 2011)

I made my first lotion yesterday, and mixed it in my New Kitchenaid, I think I might have had it on too high of a speed because it had a lot of air bubbles in it when I poured it into bottles, I thought that they would settle over night but didnt.  So should I wait to pour it into bottles, or is this because I mixed it at too hight of a speed.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 19, 2011)

You need a stick  blender. Kitchen Aid will whip too many bubbles into it.


----------



## ohsoap (Jul 19, 2011)

So in essence I made a meringue lotion.  Is there anyway to get rid of the air bubbles?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

With the lid on securely, bang the bottle on the countertop. You will have to do this repeatedly to get rid of the extra air, and then you will have more space at the top to add extra lotion. I hope this will helpful to you. Thanks.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## ohsoap (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks that helped a lot.  I was able to get twice as much in the bottles.


----------

